# Immigration process for canada



## anup9865 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi I am Anoop Jain,

I want to know about the Canada Immigration process , please help me with the steps to apply and is there is a need to go through Consultancies ?

Please respond.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to read the following closely and determine if you are eligible to immigrate to Canada.
Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## anup9865 (Apr 11, 2015)

I have gone through this and i think i am eligible for the migration process,I Want the detailed informationsir please help


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

anup9865 said:


> Hi I am Anoop Jain,
> 
> I want to know about the Canada Immigration process , please help me with the steps to apply and is there is a need to go through Consultancies ?
> 
> Please respond.



Did you even try looking up the info on the government's website?


----------



## anup9865 (Apr 11, 2015)

colchar said:


> Did you even try looking up the info on the government's website?


no sir


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey anup9865, you will need to do language tests, get your qualifications verified and assessed for the equivalency in Canada and you must be doing a job that is in demand and a Canadian can't do. That's the basics, colchar has given you the means to make the first steps.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

anup9865 said:


> no sir


I provided you with the link. We are here to help not do everything for you. Follow the guidelines/instructions in the link provided.


----------



## anup9865 (Apr 11, 2015)

ok thnk u sir


----------



## anup9865 (Apr 11, 2015)

*canada immigration*



Auld Yin said:


> You need to read the following closely and determine if you are eligible to immigrate to Canada.
> Citizenship and Immigration Canada


Hello,

#Thank you Auld yin ..i have checked the website and got the detailed information also .I looged on to the CANADA IMMIGRATION website >> Immigration>>Find out if i am eligible or not >> The report says i am Eligible for the express Entry >> Post that i hae checked if i am eligible for express entry or not the result says that i have not met the requirements of express entry.


----------



## anup9865 (Apr 11, 2015)

I want just want to confirm one more thing as before going to the questionnaire , I read that i would be asked about my education my work experience ,but through out the questionnaire i didn't get any page where in i was asked to enter the education details ...Is the website issue or is this NOT a mandatory thing to enter?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

anup9865 said:


> no sir



Then maybe you should.


----------



## anup9865 (Apr 11, 2015)

colchar said:


> Then maybe you should.



Hello,

#Thank you Colchar ..i have checked the website and got the detailed information also .I looged on to the CANADA IMMIGRATION website >> Immigration>>Find out if i am eligible or not >> The report says i am Eligible for the express Entry >> Post that i hae checked if i am eligible for express entry or not the result says that i have not met the requirements of express entry.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello 

I am a new member of this group and asking for your immediate help.my details are:
Age:41
Education: m.sc
IELTS:R:6.5 W:7 L:7.5 S:7
profession: Customer service manager
Experience: 10 years

I am eligible for EOI and my score is 250 so far
My question is "customer service manager" occupation is eligible under this immigration offer?
Should any profession must under FSW list to get migrated?

Looking forward to your immediate expert guidance. Thank you


----------



## keyan (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Anup,

Here is the detailed process for Canada express entry. But don't take it as 100% correct. This is just to help you get overall picture.


1) Take English languages test (PTE is the easy one now I've heard). Make sure you atleast get 6 0r 6.5 to get eligible(Double check the minimum required score)
_*MOD: This is *_incorrect* information... CIC will only accept certain English tests, and PTE *is not* on the list of accepted tests. Look here for the list of tests approved by CIC


For Express Entry Federal Skilled section, you need at least a band 7 on all sections of the CLB... here are the conversion charts for IELTS/CELPIP scores to CLB Scores for English language proficiency. *


2) Make sure that out of 100 points you atleast gain 67 points to make an entry into the pool.


3) Go with the CRS calculation and check your points. (420 is the latest cut off for PR in the month of mar/apr is what I've heard, not sure again. This is without PNP or job offer)


4) Get your skills assessed by ECS or some other body.
*MOD: Yet again, this is incorrect... there is no skills assessment for Canada - ECS is for Australian immigration! You need to have your *educational credentials_* evaluated by*_* WES*

5) Enter the pool.

6) If you are within the cutoff range, they'll send you an ITA.
*MOD: Again, this is incorrect. Being within the cutoff range does not guarantee you an invitation to apply... read the disclamer here 
Here is all of the information that you need to know about Express Entry*


7) Within 2 months you should be ready with the documentation and apply for PR/VISA(research more on this)
_*MOD: You have 60 days to submit your application*_

8) As soon as you get your PR/Visa, within some time frame you should fly to Canada at least once (along with spouse if you are married).

9) Stay for 4 years and get a Canadian citizenship.
*MOD: Subject to certain residency terms and conditions... full details here*


----------

